# 17/32" Drill Bit for MKIV Airlift Performance Rear Kit



## RinsinTDI (Jul 26, 2012)

Guys,

The instructions say to use a 17/32" drill bit during the rear installation, now for the life of me I cannot find a drill bit in that size anywhere. I've checked Home Depot, Lowes, Ace Hardware, Sears, Autozone and Advanced Auto Parts. 

I assume that drill bit size is not readily available anywhere, so for all of you running Airlift Performance rear bags on your MKIV, how did you drill the hole that is required? any workarounds? 

Thanks.


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

I planned on grabbing one off of Amazon (free shipping with amazon prime) -- althought he cheaper ones seem to be in 1/2" shank (hammer drill size) versus the 3/8" standard shank of most electric drills. I may have to borrow a larger drill for the process, or a find a more reasonably priced 3/8" shank drill bit.

$10.64 shipped for this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/48-89-2739-...108?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46023efcd4

Sub'd to see if anyone has a better solution.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I never needed one for any of my installs. Simply use a rubber mallet and gently tap the nutsert in


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

Start off with 1/2", and then finish with a mallet?


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

Why not just use a stepped drill bit (Unibit) and just stop when you need to, for a snug fit? You can find these at most hardware stores for ~ $15 and can be had in various sizes. :thumbup:


----------



## RinsinTDI (Jul 26, 2012)

MechEngg said:


> I never needed one for any of my installs. Simply use a rubber mallet and gently tap the nutsert in




Ok, I'll try that... thanks!


----------



## RinsinTDI (Jul 26, 2012)

Vee-DubbVR6 said:


> Why not just use a stepped drill bit (Unibit) and just stop when you need to, for a snug fit? You can find these at most hardware stores for ~ $15 and can be had in various sizes. :thumbup:


Looked at those, none of them have 17/32 as one of the sizes.


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

RinsinTDI said:


> Looked at those, none of them have 17/32 as one of the sizes.


it's not listed on them directly because it's not a popular size. If you don't have a 1/2" drill bit, like other's have mentioned, this the next best thing as you can make it any size you want..just gotta make sure to stop in time. 

The only difference between 1/2" (.50) and 17/32 (0.5313) is a c*nt-hair. Using a stepped bit (or regualr bit) and going to 9/16 (0.5625) would be too much so use your best judgment if using one of these. Best thing to do is to take a piece of electrical or painters tape and tape around the stepped bit to mark where you need to stop against the surface to insure you haven't gone too far. :thumbup:

good luck!


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-17-32-in-S-and-D-Black-Oxide-Drill-Bit-48-89-2739/203115302

You can select In-store pickup. Six dollars.

Check and mate!


----------



## davespence20 (Apr 21, 2013)

I got mine at napa. I've heard of people using a cone shaped dremal bit and taking it very slowly.


----------



## trefive (Nov 15, 2010)

You don't need one. Use a 1/2" bit and swivel it around until the nutsert goes in. Even if the nutsert is loose once it's tightened up it will grab.


----------



## RinsinTDI (Jul 26, 2012)

trefive said:


> You don't need one. Use a 1/2" bit and swivel it around until the nutsert goes in. Even if the nutsert is loose once it's tightened up it will grab.


This is what I plan on doing tomorrow... Thanks!


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

trefive said:


> You don't need one. Use a 1/2" bit and swivel it around until the nutsert goes in. Even if the nutsert is loose once it's tightened up it will grab.


You do NOT want to be too loose. Never drill the hole bigger than it has to be or it is very difficult for the nutsert to grab properly.


----------



## APURPLEKING (May 23, 2007)

trefive said:


> You don't need one. Use a 1/2" bit and swivel it around until the nutsert goes in. Even if the nutsert is loose once it's tightened up it will grab.


Worst advice ever


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

I used a 1/2" bit and just slowly reamed it out, just take your time and do NOT make too big of a hole. there is only 1/32" difference in 1/2"<17/32"

Drill the hole then test fit the nutsert, ream a tiny bit (barely applying pressure to the drill) and test fit again. Once the nutsert just starts to go in tap it in the rest of the way with a deadblow hammer. Worked great on both side of my car.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

trefive said:


> You don't need one. Use a 1/2" bit and swivel it around until the nutsert goes in. Even if the nutsert is loose once it's tightened up it will grab.


Friend of mine tried doing this on one side of the car, and the hole ended up being just a tad too big. Nutsert now spins and sometimes falls right out of the hole. Poor advice IMO. For those of you doing this for the first time, make sure you purchase the right sized bit ahead of time so you'll be prepared.

I just ordered a bit for myself on Amazon and should have it later this week. Kind of stupid that they require such an uncommon size. We also had a VERY hard time trying to fit a drill in there without angling it somehow, which would obviously screw up the hole. Had to go out to Walmart and spend $50 on a smaller, more compact drill. I couldn't figure out how to use the special nutsert tool and we ended up just tapping it in with a mallet. Don't really get the need for the tool.


----------



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)

Go to an Acklands Grainger, they can get it for you.


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

c0r3y.af said:


> Friend of mine tried doing this on one side of the car, and the hole ended up being just a tad too big. Nutsert now spins and sometimes falls right out of the hole. Poor advice IMO. For those of you doing this for the first time, make sure you purchase the right sized bit ahead of time so you'll be prepared.
> 
> I just ordered a bit for myself on Amazon and should have it later this week. Kind of stupid that they require such an uncommon size. We also had a VERY hard time trying to fit a drill in there without angling it somehow, which would obviously screw up the hole. Had to go out to Walmart and spend $50 on a smaller, more compact drill. I couldn't figure out how to use the special nutsert tool and we ended up just tapping it in with a mallet. Don't really get the need for the tool.


Take the bolt out of the lower control arm and you have a ton of room. No need to angle anything. It can be easily done with a 1/2" bit if you're in a pinch (and you are smart enough to not fuk it up), but if you have the time to order and wait for the bit that's the best route


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Would be cool if they included the drill bit in with the kit. I would imagine that it wouldn't have to be a fancy bit since you're only using it to drill two holes, and I'm sure most people would be willing to pay the extra $12 for a cheap bit if it makes the installation easier.


----------



## 18yet (Nov 11, 2008)

Buy an 15/32" drill bit and bore it out just a alittle bit. Should work fine


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

18yet said:


> Buy an 15/32" drill bit and bore it out just a alittle bit. Should work fine


1/2" is a more common size, but the issue is overboring or ovaling, which quite frankly, is pretty easy to screw up. Best bet would be to just buy a 17/32 bit online beforehand.


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

18yet said:


> Buy an 15/32" drill bit and bore it out just a alittle bit. Should work fine


This size is just as uncommon as a 17/32" bit :laugh:

Seriously if you can't manage to do this with a 1/2" bit maybe you shouldn't be installing your own bags. :screwy:


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

Turbo_Joe said:


> This size is just as uncommon as a 17/32" bit :laugh:
> 
> Seriously if you can't manage to do this with a 1/2" bit maybe you shouldn't be installing your own bags. :screwy:


I was thinking the exact same thing! Haha :laugh:

Definitely isn't rocket science!


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

Question! 
After reading all these comments, you guys are making me think the nuts wouldn't fit and so a reason to drill a bigger hole. My nutserts sit lose before even drill a bigger hole (nut hasn't bulged yet). Am I suppose to drill a bigger hole still? or can I just install them like that? Did I get a wrong size of nutsert? I have the one listed as 3/8 16 nutsert that fits in the mkivs. I'm scared that the hole will be too big for the nutsert to be installed. I have test fit a 1/2" drill bit that I had at home just to check if the hole has been drilled out before I got the car, but the hole is slightly smaller than the 1/2" drill bit.


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

sponcar said:


> Question!
> After reading all these comments, you guys are making me think the nuts wouldn't fit and so a reason to drill a bigger hole. My nutserts sit lose before even drill a bigger hole (nut hasn't bulged yet). Am I suppose to drill a bigger hole still? or can I just install them like that? Did I get a wrong size of nutsert? I have the one listed as 3/8 16 nutsert that fits in the mkivs. I'm scared that the hole will be too big for the nutsert to be installed. I have test fit a 1/2" drill bit that I had at home just to check if the hole has been drilled out before I got the car, but the hole is slightly smaller than the 1/2" drill bit.


Before you do anything you'll regret to your car, maybe you should practice first. Buy some nutserts and a piece of sheet metal or metal bar and install it. It is really easy. Once you've done it once you'll have it mastered. 

On a side note don't confuse the 3/8 thread size and the 17/32 hole needed to install the nutsert.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Worthlessbackup said:


> Before you do anything you'll regret to your car, maybe you should practice first. Buy some nutserts and a piece of sheet metal or metal bar and install it. It is really easy. Once you've done it once you'll have it mastered.
> 
> On a side note don't confuse the 3/8 thread size and the 17/32 hole needed to install the nutsert.


Great advice.


----------

